# What's your roof repair contractor selection criteria?



## VancouverRoofers (Jan 18, 2014)

What qualities you look for, before hiring a roof repair contractor?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No spam in forum posts is my primary concern.


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Before hiring a roofer, i always ask them if they like green eggs and ham..


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

When I hire a roofing contractor I make sure they speak English...


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

1985gt said:


> When I hire a roofing contractor I make sure they speak English...


Yes good point, could be a health and safety issue etc..


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

..If they are sub contractors, i always ask if they have public liability insurance


----------

